
No more “J”: Microsoft is finally fixing the Outlook emoji problem - Signez
http://www.businessinsider.fr/us/microsoft-outlook-fixes-j-smiley-emoticon-emoji-bug-2017-5/
======
chuckdries
I'm all for utilizing standards and whatnot, but I can honestly say I have
never emailed an emoji. I generally use email for school or business (or
newsletters) and any sort of personal emoji-ridden conversations happen on
various IM platforms. Am I alone on this one? Do millennials really use email
differently than everyone else?

